# Nurse Practicioners



## karenbennett (May 1, 2009)

Does Anyone have experience billing for ARNP's


----------



## med-biller (May 6, 2009)

They need their own provider numbers for Medicare. For other carriers, it would depend on how/if they credential NP's.  This means a phone call to your provider relations reps to see how they want them handled.  In my experience there are only a handful of insurers that credential them separately, the remainder just have you bill under physician's ID as incident to.  Hope that helps.


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (May 7, 2009)

If you are billing Medicare there are strict guidelines that must be followed in order to bill under the physican's PTAN.  I would recommend that these guidelines are read.  Go to CMS's website and print them out and make sure everyone is aware of these strict guidelines.  There are several Federal regulations regarding billing for ARNPS and PA's.


----------

